# Help me to build a 'CPU' under 12,000 Rs. without DVD-ROM, HDD.



## power_8383 (Jun 8, 2011)

1. What is your MAX budget?
--> 12,000 Rs.


2. Are you open to alternate ideas/products giving similar better performance but offering more VFM/ sellers? If not- why?
--> Yes


3. What is the purpose of the computer? (Note: If you are planning to say multimedia, you will have to be more specific as all types of systems are capable of doing that)
--> Movies, Internet surfing, Image/video Editing, Old games like GTA San Andreas, Counter Strike.


4. Planning to overclock?
--> No


5. Which OS are you planning to use?
--> Windows 7 Home Premium


6. How much hard drive space is needed?
--> I want to retain my old Hard drive. (160GB)


7. What resolution will the screen run at?
--> 1024x768


8. How would you rate your hardware knowledge from the count of 1-10? (1 being the lowest, 5 being you are somewhat in sync with the current performers and 10 being the highest)
--> 5


9. Have you ever built a desktop before or will this be done by an assembler?
--> It will done by an assembler.


10. When are you planning to buy the system?
--> As soon as I get best possible advices from you.


11. Are you one of the types looking out for "future proof" configurations?
--> I dont think I can get a 'future proof' system in 12,000 Rs.


12. Are there going to be any components that you don't want to include in this new rig? If yes, do mention.
--> I want to retain my old Hard Disk, DVD Writer, Keyboard, Mouse, Speakers, Monitor, UPS.


14. Mention any other points if deemed necessary.
--> Please suggest me only those brands, which are easily available in the market.
e.g. It will be very tough for me to find corsair RAMs in my city.


Waiting for your valuable suggestion guys,
Thank You.


----------



## d3p (Jun 8, 2011)

BTW from which city, you have planned to make the purchase ??

Are you open to buy online ??

Get this config.



*Component*
|
*Make*
|
*Price*
*Processor*
|AMD Phenom II x4 840|4800
*Motherboard*
|Gigabyte GA-MA785GMT-US2H|3400
*RAM*
|G.Skill F3-10666CL9S-2GBNQ|1100
*PSU*
|FSP Saga II 500W|2000
*Case*
|CM Elite 310|1500
|
*Total*
|11300
If your budget can permit then get *Gigabyte GA-880GA-UD3H (rev. 3.1) @ INR 5400*. Much futureproof than the above mentioned.


----------



## Skud (Jun 8, 2011)

Nicely summed up. Availability of FSP Saga might be an issue though.


----------



## soumo27 (Jun 8, 2011)

^^ It is a big issue.. I think Corsair CX400 @2.5K will be a nice replacement.. 
And if u get FSP Saga by any chance, it will be hard to get it at 2K.


----------



## power_8383 (Jun 8, 2011)

Thanks a lot for your replies guys.
I am from Nanded, Maharashtra. (Though its a second most important city in Marathwada region, we are far behind in terms of such tech age.)
And yes, I dont want to buy online.

I am afraid I would get only AMD here from what you have suggested.
But still then I have a very bad experience with AMD.
My HP DV6 1211AX laptop has died in just (less than) 2 years.


I don't need any fancy looking case/cabinet.
And apart from Dynate, we have only Kingston and Transcend RAMs here.


----------



## Skud (Jun 8, 2011)

The RAMs you mentioned are reliable. And AMD is also good. Sorry to know about your laptop, but what actually happened?


----------



## power_8383 (Jun 8, 2011)

It was overheating a lot.
It worked without any problem for first year, then onwards it started to trouble me.
Agar 15 minutes bhi CS-condition zero khelo to hang hokar shutdown ho jata tha.

Then recently I had given it for repairing at HP's official service center, but they said that its a motherboard problem and I need to replace it.
The new motherboard would cost me atleast 15 to 20,000 

It was atleast working for 2-3 hours when I used to surf internet or doing work with MS-Office.
but jab se service centers se aaya hai tab se on bhi nahi ho raha hai


----------



## Skud (Jun 8, 2011)

My friend's Acer laptop with AMD CPU is working great at its 4th year. You can get AMD without any fear, but yeah, that's a bad experience.


----------



## coderunknown (Jun 8, 2011)

old AMD processors are famous for heating & then (even now) HP have some serious heating issue cause of bad ventilation.

current AMD processors with stock cooler stays under 60degree C even under load.


----------



## d3p (Jun 9, 2011)

power_8383 said:


> Thanks a lot for your replies guys.
> I am from Nanded, Maharashtra. (Though its a second most important city in Marathwada region, we are far behind in terms of such tech age.)
> And yes, I dont want to buy online.
> 
> ...



There's nothing fancy about the cabby which we have suggested. If not then any local Cabinets can also be used, but don't use the local PSU provided along with it.

Regarding RAM's you can opt for Kingston, which is better among what you listed. 

Happy Computing & sorry about your laptop.


----------



## ico (Jun 9, 2011)

power_8383 said:


> It was overheating a lot.
> It worked without any problem for first year, then onwards it started to trouble me.
> Agar 15 minutes bhi CS-condition zero khelo to hang hokar shutdown ho jata tha.


Cheap laptop with cheap ventilation and cheap manufacturing material. Manufacturer's mistake, not AMD's. I have similar problem with my Acer laptop with Intel Core 2 Duo. Yet again Acer's mistake, not Intel's. Desktop is a different game altogether.


----------



## shayem (Jun 9, 2011)

power_8383 said:


> It was overheating a lot.
> It worked without any problem for first year, then onwards it started to trouble me.
> Agar 15 minutes bhi CS-condition zero khelo to hang hokar shutdown ho jata tha.
> 
> ...



IMO if its not under warranty or you are not going to fix it in future for that price from HP; then take that to a local repairer and see what they say.


----------



## power_8383 (Jun 9, 2011)

Thanks guys for your replies.

@ d3p5kor
Ok, I will manage the PSU suggested by you from somewhere.

@ shayem
haan, wohi karnewala hoon ab


----------



## d3p (Jun 9, 2011)

^^ BTW how far is mumbai from Nanded ???

If possible then you can buy the above from Lamington Road, Mumbai. You can get the best price out of this.


----------



## power_8383 (Jun 9, 2011)

Mumbai is 600kms from Nanded.
And bro, Mumbaise lene k baad agar kuchh problem aaya to mujhe fir se Mumbaiko jana padega. 

I've talked to one local dealer, he said he can order this config for me from other city like hyderabad, pune etc.
Isme iss local dealerka kya fayda hai ?
Should I trust him ?


----------



## vwad (Jun 9, 2011)

If I was in your place, this is what I would have done. First go to the local guy and ask for the estmated prices which he is going to charge to you after bringing for you from other cities, then compare with online prices and shipping charges plus octroi. See which one is more economical and go for it.


----------



## d3p (Jun 9, 2011)

^^ exactly. Check with local resellers, whether they can procure everything under the budget. Otherwise its your call.


----------



## vwad (Jun 9, 2011)

This brings me to one more aspect of the Indian Condition, still remote areas like these lack the reach of technology and we brag about IT Revolution in the country. Closest big city is Nagpur for him which is 350km away from his place. I mean Come on.


----------



## power_8383 (Jun 9, 2011)

vwad said:


> If I was in your place, this is what I would have done. First go to the local guy and ask for the estmated prices which he is going to charge to you after bringing for you from other cities, then compare with online prices and shipping charges plus octroi. See which one is more economical and go for it.



Thats the only option I have. 



vwad said:


> This brings me to one more aspect of the Indian Condition, still remote areas like these lack the reach of technology and we brag about IT Revolution in the country. Closest big city is Nagpur for him which is 350km away from his place. I mean Come on.




Arre bhai, we are not from any remote area.
Nanded is the second largest and important city after Aurangabad in Maharashtra's Marathwada region.
Its not that these gadgets are not available here, but yes, we don't have much choices.

As I said earlier, you can easily get Kingston and Transcend RAMs here, but if you ask for G.Skill RAMs then the dealer would ask, "ye g.skill kya hai ?"
The same thing with other gadgets too.
For e.g. you would get Transcend MP3 player or I-pod shuffle here, but they don't have any idea about other brands.


But yes, you can imagine if this is the scene in city like ours, then what about actual remote areas ?
Where is the IT revolution ?


----------



## Tech&ME (Jun 9, 2011)

^^
It is true what you said.

But the real problem is there are very few buyers of such highend products in some cities and so dealers avoid those brands / products / models. They don't want dead stock! na!!


----------



## vwad (Jun 10, 2011)

@power, mala mahitiy bhau. My maternal aunty is from Parabhani.

What I meant is written by you in the last few words.


----------



## d3p (Jun 10, 2011)

power_8383 said:


> Thats the only option I have.
> 
> Arre bhai, we are not from any remote area.
> Nanded is the second largest and important city after Aurangabad in Maharashtra's Marathwada region.
> ...



Forget about your city, my native city has only Mercury, Frontech, LG & Intex. I have hardly seen people knowing about Apple Products & calling all PMP's & DAP's as I -Pod.

The only things that matters over here, how we live upto. Not just blaming from where we\yourself belong to.


----------



## power_8383 (Jun 10, 2011)

@ vwad
Nahitar kaay yaar. 


@ All
hum sab ek hi naav ke sawari hai 


By the way, one friend at other forum has suggested me these two processors :
1) AMD Athlon II X3 440 ---> 3500
2) AMD Athlon II X2 250 ---> 3000

He has also suggested me a GPU, but I don't think I need any GPU for my computing purpose. (Do I really need it ?)


How is this combination ?

CPU :- AMD Athlon II X2 250 ---> 3000

Motherboard :- Gigabyte GA-MA78LMT-S2 ---> 2500

RAM :- 2x2GB kingston/corsair ---> 2500 (Should I buy from them ?)

PSU :- FSP Saga II 500W ---> 2000

Cabinet :- CM Elite 310 ---> 1500


Total :- 11,500 Rs.


----------



## vwad (Jun 10, 2011)

power_8383 said:


> @ vwad
> Nahitar kaay yaar.
> 
> 
> ...



He might have suggested GPU because of the obsolete(If I may dare to say so) mobo chipset 

Regarding theitbazaar, there is better option available from that area, like smcinternational.in and lynx-india.com

Also I bought my Samsung Champ here in Pune from Mumbai based techshop.in, the customer care lady was really helpful.


----------



## d3p (Jun 10, 2011)

power_8383 said:


> By the way, one friend at other forum has suggested me these two processors :
> 1) AMD Athlon II X3 440 ---> 3500
> 2) AMD Athlon II X2 250 ---> 3000
> 
> ...




The config suggested to you in TDF is more powerful than what you have listed out above. Rest is upto you.

RAM's price & availability is fine, go ahead purchasing those, but don't buy the mobo or Procy mentioned above.

P.S: Try checking out yourself ones by googling, before believing anyone's suggestion blindly.


----------



## power_8383 (Jun 10, 2011)

I have read some reviews of AMD Athlon II X2 250, they are praising it.
Anyways, I'll buy the MOBO and processor suggested by you.
btw, what is TDF ? 

And Corsair 2gb 1333Mhz DDR3 VS2GB1333D3 is compatible with the MOBO you have suggested na ? (Should I buy only 1 stick of 4GB or 2 sticks of 2GB each ?)
The price of AMD Phenom II x4 840 is not below 5,000 Rs. anywhere on internet.


----------



## d3p (Jun 10, 2011)

power_8383 said:


> I have read some reviews of AMD Athlon II X2 250, they are praising it.
> Anyways, I'll buy the MOBO and processor suggested by you.



its not like i'm saying its bad Processor, but when your budget can afford something, which is better than what you have listed, then why not going for it.



power_8383 said:


> btw, what is TDF ?



TDF : Thinkdigit Forum



power_8383 said:


> And Corsair 2gb 1333Mhz DDR3 VS2GB1333D3 is compatible with the MOBO you have suggested na ? (Should I buy only 1 stick of 4GB or 2 sticks of 2GB each ?)



4gb single stick will be costing 2.5k to 2.8k, where as single Corsair Value DDR3 2GB 1333 costs 1k. So better to buy 2GB single stick now & upgrade another 2gb stick later, when you will save some more.



power_8383 said:


> The price of AMD Phenom II x4 840 is not below 5,000 Rs. anywhere on internet.



As told earlier, if you are ready to buy online, then you can get best bet.

Refer this link: *AMD Phenom II x4 840 - 4.8k with tax & shipping*

Purchasing online is dawm easy then anything else now-a days & SMC is online site which is trusted by most of the digit-ians over here in this forum.
But your PSU, RAM & cabinet prices are fine in the local, so go ahead & purchase them locally & get the processor & mobo online.


----------



## Cilus (Jun 10, 2011)

CX 430 is available in mediahome.in @ 2.2K. Check it *here*.


----------



## d3p (Jun 10, 2011)

Cilus said:


> CX 430 is available in mediahome.in @ 2.2K. Check it *here*.



I think the budget is so less, thats the only reason for suggesting a FSP Saga II 500w -2k. Surprisingly OP found Saga's availability in his home town.

BTW CX430 is better or Saga II 500w ???


----------



## vwad (Jun 10, 2011)

Saga II 500w has some short cables I think. You need some lian li extentions if you have a bottom mounted PSU.


----------



## d3p (Jun 10, 2011)

vwad said:


> Saga II 500w has some short cables I think. You need some lian li extentions if you have a bottom mounted PSU.



Thats the reason of suggesting a CM Elite 310 mid tower with top mounted PSU & fits the budget very much...


----------



## vwad (Jun 10, 2011)

d3p5kor said:


> Thats the reason of suggesting a CM Elite 310 mid tower with top mounted PSU & fits the budget very much...



Yup, only problem I find it is screwing the screwed up screws


----------



## d3p (Jun 10, 2011)

thats why its called tighty but mighty upgrade.


----------



## power_8383 (Jun 11, 2011)

> Surprisingly OP found Saga's availability in his home town.



No, I haven't found it yet. 

@ All

Have you faced any type of problem after purchasing such products online ?
If yes, then what did you do ?

@ d3p5kor

bro, I have decided to buy any local/ordinary cabinet.
wont that PSU fit in such cabinet ?


----------



## Skud (Jun 11, 2011)

It will.


----------



## vwad (Jun 11, 2011)

power_8383 said:


> No, I haven't found it yet.
> 
> @ All
> 
> ...



A paper punched by any punching machine, fits in any file whatsoever, similar is the case for PSUs


----------



## Skud (Jun 11, 2011)

@vwad: well elaborated.


----------



## power_8383 (Jun 11, 2011)

You guys were talking about some short length wires, tower cabinet, some extensions etc.
I am completely unaware about these things, thats why got little confused. 

Hey guys, please suggest me an internal 500 GB HDD also. (My younger brother is funding for this. )
Is WD better than Segate Barracuda ?


----------



## saswat23 (Jun 11, 2011)

No, SAGAII 500W has better and longer cables unlike SAGAII 400W. Its cables are sufficient for a bottom mounted cabby like CM Elite-430 and NZXT GAMMA.
IMO SAGAII 500W is much better than CX-430.


----------



## d3p (Jun 11, 2011)

power_8383 said:


> You guys were talking about some short length wires, tower cabinet, some extensions etc.
> I am completely unaware about these things, thats why got little confused.
> 
> Hey guys, please suggest me an internal 500 GB HDD also. (My younger brother is funding for this. )
> Is WD better than Segate Barracuda ?



My vote goes to 

Saga II 500w - 2k

WD Green or Blue 500 7200 32mb - 2k


----------



## power_8383 (Jun 14, 2011)

yaar local dealers bahot time kha rahe hai 

I have read a lot of good reviews about theitware, should I buy from them ?


P.S. :- and please, suggest me any other motherboard in the same price.
theitwares and smcinternational are not having this motherboard, even some of the local dealers were also saying that this is not available anywhere. 

How is this motherboard ?
TheITWares - One Stop for all Gizmos!GIGABYTE GA-MA78LMT-S2 AM3 AMD 760G Micro ATX AMD Motherboard


----------



## vwad (Jun 14, 2011)

Skud said:


> @vwad: well elaborated.



Thanks.


----------



## power_8383 (Jun 14, 2011)

Sorry guys, I wont be able to buy the configuration suggested by you. 
Sabhi local dealers ne haath khade kar diye hai.
And 'theitwares' is also not giving any response. (I've e-mailed them 4 days back, also PMed Mr. Rahul in TDF.)
I had called him too, and he told me that he will reply to my e-mail, but I am still waiting for his e-mail.

I hope this thread will help other TDF members.
And I hope you guys will help me in future too.

btw, a local dealer has offered me following configuration :-

AMD Phenom II X4 840 ---> 4800 Rs.
Asus M4A78LT M LE ---> 2700 Rs.
Kingston/Transcend 2x2GB DDR3 ---> 2200 Rs.
WD blue 500GB ---> 2100 Rs.
VIP 450w ---> 500 Rs.

Total :- 12,300 Rs.

How is this configurations ?
And is 'Asus M4A78LT M LE's onboard graphics sufficient for my needs ?

Please reply soon guys.


----------



## Skud (Jun 14, 2011)

Except SMPS rest are OK. And you don't need a cabinet???


----------



## power_8383 (Jun 14, 2011)

I was also feeling guilty while asking comments on this PSU as you guys have already emphasized the importance of a good PSU.
I have decided to buy FSP Saga II 350W in August. (I am going to Mumbai in August.) 

And I have my old Zenith cabinet. 

by the way, you haven't commented on that motherboard's onboard graphics.


----------



## Skud (Jun 14, 2011)

For 10x7 res its very good. Regarding CPU, you can also take a look at the Athlon II X3 445 which is just 700 bucks more. It would be much better.


----------



## power_8383 (Jun 15, 2011)

Finally ordered this configuration :-

AMD Phenom II X4 840 ---> 5,000 Rs.
Asus M4A78LT M LE ---> 2700 Rs.
Kingston 2x2GB DDR3 RAM ---> 2150 Rs.
WD Caviar Blue 500GB SATA ---> 2000 Rs.

ordering FSP SAGA II 500w separately. (2450 Rs.)

Thanks a lot everyone for your informative replies.


----------



## Skud (Jun 15, 2011)

Congrats!!!  Once it is installed post some pics.


----------



## power_8383 (Jun 16, 2011)

pics of what ?


----------



## Skud (Jun 16, 2011)

Your system or what???


----------



## Tech&ME (Jun 16, 2011)

^^ No! we need to see his GF ??


----------



## Skud (Jun 16, 2011)

That's uncalled for Tech&ME...


----------



## power_8383 (Jun 16, 2011)

I am not going to buy an alienware.
Ye PC k photos dekhkar kya karoge ?


----------



## Tech&ME (Jun 16, 2011)

Skud said:


> That's uncalled for Tech&ME...



I was just kidding yaar! 



			
				power_8383 said:
			
		

> Ye PC k photos dekhkar kya karoge ?



wahe jo sab kartehai. DROOLING!!!


----------



## power_8383 (Jun 16, 2011)

Tech&ME said:


> I was just kidding yaar!
> 
> 
> 
> wahe jo sab kartehai. DROOLING!!!




Arre its ok yaar. 
aur drooling karne jaisa kya hai ye config me ?


----------



## shayem (Jun 17, 2011)

power_8383 said:


> Arre its ok yaar.
> aur drooling karne jaisa kya hai ye config me ?



may be nothing...but everyone want to have a close look of result of there suggestion that's why everyone ask for pics.


----------



## power_8383 (Jun 17, 2011)

Ok, I don't have any problem in posting the photo. 
Most probably kal tak mil jayegi mujhe meri system.


----------



## power_8383 (Jun 20, 2011)

Received the FSP SAGA II 500w from Itwares. (Ordered on 15th June.)
Still waiting to get Mobo+Procy+RAM+HDD from local dealer. (ordered on 14th June.)


----------



## power_8383 (Jun 24, 2011)

Installed everything. 
Thanks a lot for your help guys.


----------



## Kanra (Jun 24, 2011)

power_8383 said:


> It was overheating a lot.
> It worked without any problem for first year, then onwards it started to trouble me.
> Agar 15 minutes bhi CS-condition zero khelo to hang hokar shutdown ho jata tha.
> 
> ...



I have faced a similar problem in the past with a Acer laptop which used to heat up excessively. It was due to the cpu heat sink clogging up and not cooling the processor properly. Mostly this happens with home laptops as they are kept in unusual places viz. bed where they suck more dust inside. In such cases, even the cpu fan works full time trying to cool down the processor thereby reducing battery life.  I cleaned it off the heat sink in 5 min and i used the lappy for another 2 yrs with a 2 hr backup and no heating.


----------



## power_8383 (Jun 24, 2011)

I never used my laptop as it meant to be used. (I had never moved it from one place to other. )
I had kept one thick book on the table, and above it there was logitech's notebook cooler.


----------

